# To wait or not ????



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi everyone.

This is my first time posting on this thread and i was wondering if anyone could give me some advice 

I am looking into receiving donor eggs abroad as my own are apparantely no good, but i am to be a bridesmaid in November for my sister who is getting married in the Dominican Republic.

Do i wait until after i get back to book my appointment, or try to get one before i go ??

Its all a bit confusing so any advice however small appreciated .

H x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI there,

My quick reply would be get moving immediately with the process!  November is a long way off and you llikely need to start now just to have a embryo transfer happen after the wedding.  Or it may happen by summer and if you get a BFN you can easily travel in the 3-5 month pregnancy period and still not showing much if that is what you are thinking.  Actually you can travel up to 7 months on most airlines and I did with my first IVF pg.  
For IVF abroad plus donor it takes time to choose the clinic, do all the tests they require, perhaps go for a consultation. And then waiting for a donor.  You may also need other exams that you did not do already ( hysterscopy, sperm tests, immune tests, etc) 

Good luck
B123


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi H, 

I agree with B123

I would start straight away.  Nobody ever knows what round the corner and you may regret not starting the process sooner.  

Good luck with whatever you decide.

x


----------



## Glyniss (May 4, 2006)

Hi there, 
I would go for it now and have the initial consultation.  
It can take 6 months or so to find the ideal donor, and you could be lucky before the wedding in November.


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

just wanted to wish you luck - i agree with the others, get the ball rolling, and take the wedding as it comes, hopefully with a bundle on board and sipping orange juice!  IVF and DE can take awhile, and its best to get started, and not put life on hold ... you will work everything out regarding wedding and bridesmaid no matter what happens ... although i would probalby just caution against a transfer right after the wedding, i did this, went to a big family do in europe, and then had to fly about 2 days later to spain ... it was a bit stressful, taking the drugs, knowing what was coming and no one really knew - in many ways i wish i had made it about 2-3 weeks after coming back, just to get my head around things ...
good luck with your appointment, and do join us on the general abroadies thread for support and chats


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

the waiting list for donor eggs varies enormously with the clinics abroad. i think the chepaest for de is reprofit in czech republic which is 2800 euros. perhaps becos of low price the wait is presently 9 months to et.


----------

